# I experience difficulty finding job in Dubai



## no name (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I have been trying for a couple of months looking for a Chef position in Dubai. I am trying to find hotel jobs. Recruitment agencies failed me badly. Many seem so keen assisting me but failed to keep on on their end.

Anyone with successful hiring experience keen to share?


----------



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey there. Go look under catererglobal.com and search middle east..there are lots of chef jobs..
I'm a chef too and coming to Dubai in December to work for a new hotel. Catererglobal has cruiseship jobs as well...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Having a name usually helps.


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Having a name usually helps.


Darn! Beat me to it


----------



## no name (Oct 7, 2011)

i also have looked into catererglobal but i will continue my search from there. how long did it take you to get the response back from them? i still have no luck from catererglobal as of yet.


----------



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

It was pretty quick I guess it depends on your experience and what level of chef. You are applying for.I just graduated so I'm in a entry level position basically but accom is taken care of...you gotta start somewhere hey. It was about a month after I applied for a Skype interview


----------



## no name (Oct 7, 2011)

cool, that's great for you! i will try again! thanks!


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

The man with...
I get it!
Clint Eastwood


----------



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol @ wazza


----------

